# Which TV to buy? Very very urgent....buying on 17th Oct



## gohan89 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have shortlisted the following models for buying:
1)Samsung 32EH5000 (MY favorite)
2)Samsung 32EH6030 (3D LED)
3)LG 32LS4600

My first choice was and is still now the 32eh5000.Here in Kolkata,we have Durga Puja sales time where we get huge discounts on many products.I saw that the 32eh6030 is a Series 6 3D LED which according to some reviews have better pic quality than 32eh5000 and just for 3000 Rs(discounted price 37500) I am getting the benefit of 3D which will make it futureproof and will sometimes use it to see regular HD movies and play games in 3D.Is the 2d to 3d conversion that good?Can the #D mode be switched on and off at will? 
I also read that the LG model also has good pic quality (IPS panel which I think is the best in the market) and has more connections than the 32Eh5000. 

So I am confused which one to buy.I will be buying on the 17th October.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want a cheap and good LED TV then opt for eh5000.
And if you want to opt for 3D TV but you have limited budget then only opt for EH6030.
If you want to opt for a good 3D LED TV then opt for LG TVS as they use passive technology which is really good.


----------



## Minion (Oct 13, 2012)

Get Samsung 32EH6030 since price difference is very less.You can't turn off dolby if tv detects a dolby signal it will show it on screen.
IPS panel are not best surely they widen your viewing angle but they don't have very good contrast,you will not get deep blacks.
S-PVA panel are still best for good contrast and deep blacks.


----------



## aswin1 (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want a good 3d tv opt for Lg otherwise go for samsung 6 series which has better options than the old model. Did you check Sony models.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung EH6030 is available for 35.5k with 2 glasses and 51 movie pack at ebay, this deal is really very good or I should say mouth watering.I am also attracted towards it.


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 15, 2012)

Go for lg32lm3410 or lg32lm6400
The former is priced at 39,990 nd the latter at 48,000 in the retail mkt.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Oct 16, 2012)

The LG TV model that you mentioned is not a 3D TV - though it has really good features otherwise. Plus, it is within your budget range - around 35K. If you really want a 3D TV, then you can surely consider LG 3D TVs, since they offer passive 3D viewing - which IMHO is more comfortable than active 3D TV watching.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Oct 23, 2012)

So the 17th has come and gone.  Have you made a decision on which TV to buy?  Keep us updated (with lots and lots of pictures if you can)!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mitraark (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey so have you made your purchase yet ? I was considering the EH5000 , this thread looked relevant , sorry for the bump to an old thread.

Other options similar to EH5000  ? Req: Low budget LED TV 1080p and video playback of popular formats through USB.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

In low budget there is no better option than EH5000, apart from that EH6030 is available at ebay for only 34.5k(with manufacturer warranty) which also a very good deal.


----------



## dshirvaikar (Nov 5, 2012)

What about Sony EX430? How does that compare to Samsung's EH5000?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

EH5000 is better than that.


----------

